
The Curious Case of Convexity Confusion - gok
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2019/02/the-curious-case-of-convexity-confusion.html
======
currymj
this is extremely cool and well explained. the fact that the exploit comes
literally in the form of shapes that can be drawn and visualized is very neat.

